# live baiting from the beach?



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i've been trying to think up some ideas for live baiting for kings/cobia this spring and summer off the beach by paddling out baits w/ the kayak and fishing them near the surface like on the piers. floating them with a balloon was what i was thinking if the wind's offshore, but would it be hard to keep the bait out there without anchoring somehow with a sinker? i know most of this depends on the conditions any given day, and i'd most likely be trying only when it's fairly calm. anyone ever tried this or have any ideas? just bored...


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

use a fishfinder rig make your leder as deep as you want your bait to swim and put a balloon or float where your swivel is so that will float up if you give your line enough slack just an idea i thought of trying this summer i always wonderd if i was the only one who thought about this stuff


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

that sounds like a pretty dang good idea. thanks man. 

cant wait til spring!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*careful*

I believe in NC it is illegal to use balloons as a float in the ocean , they are a danger to sea turtles, so I'd stick with standard floats, or check to be sure at any rate, before using balloons.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

thanks for the heads up man. i thought i heard that the kid who got that tarpon off bogue pier last summer floated his bait out on a balloon. maybe im wrong, ill make sure to double check when/if i decide to go through with this idea.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

PM Chad... He is the cobia/yak authority, so to speak... outstanding fisherman and secretary of TKAA. Has enlightened me a lot and will probably advise you as to how to actually scare the cobes to bite! 
TC


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> thanks for the heads up man. i thought i heard that the kid who got that tarpon off bogue pier last summer floated his bait out on a balloon. maybe im wrong, ill make sure to double check when/if i decide to go through with this idea.


 im 99% sure that he caught it ona pin rig....if its the same kid that we are talkin about i met him on rodanthe pier....also im almost positive baloons are illegal....i use baseball sized foam floats...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Balloons are illegal in CHNS, but not NC as a whole. I believe Jesse did use a baloon.


----------

